# Greensprings Vacation Resort  Loyalty Upgrades



## DRIless (Apr 24, 2019)

Anyone noticed or have an explanation as to why at Greensprings Vacation Resort there are no  Loyalty Upgrades offered.  There are only two sizes of unit at the resort and for the past 20 years I've been able to upgrade from the 2BR to the 4BR as the rule was that if the next size unit was available, you could upgrade.  As the years went on it became harder and harder at resorts like Sedona Summit where there are different views so they say the better view is the upgrade, not the bigger size.   Both 2BR and 4BR are available for my dates at Greensprings Vacation Resort, but I have no option to upgrade.


----------



## awa (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh, I noticed! We book that upgrade every year as well. I called and asked. The agent just kept saying “the upgrade isn’t available in the system” and I kept demanding to speak with someone who could answer my question about whether the Greensprings upgrade policy has changed. It got heated. The supervisor claimed not to understand my question. But after a few minutes of rage, she just “made an exception” and booked the upgrade for me.


----------



## youppi (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't know why. A new limitation (upgrade available at their discretion only like the 50% discounted at 59 days and less) or a bug may be.
I checked if it was a new cap limit on the number of point saved since a 2 bdrm cost 5,000 pts and a 4 bdrm cost 10,000 pts (a save of 5,000 pts) at Greenspring for the week I checked but no because I could upgrade a studio to a 1 bdrm at Lake Tahoe (4,000 pts to 10,000 pts during peak season. a save of 6,000 pts).
I checked if it was a new limitation of step upgrade (no double size unit upgrade permitted even if it's the next step) but no because I could upgrade a studio to a 2 bdrm at Pine Lake Resort, UK (Pine Lake has only studio and 2 bdrm).


----------



## awa (Apr 24, 2019)

A peek at my frustrating conversation:
“Is it or is it not a new policy not to allow upgrades at Greensprings?”
“I don’t know what you mean by ‘policy’ but the system doesn’t show any upgrades available right now. “
“Why do you say ‘right now’? Will they be available in the future? If so, when?”
“I don’t know what will happen in the future. You’re welcome to call back and check at any time.”
“Please transfer me to someone who knows the policy.”
“I don’t know what you mean. There’s no policy.”


----------



## DRIless (Apr 25, 2019)

awa said:


> Oh, I noticed! We book that upgrade every year as well. I called and asked. The agent just kept saying “the upgrade isn’t available in the system” and I kept demanding to speak with someone who could answer my question about whether the Greensprings upgrade policy has changed. It got heated. The supervisor claimed not to understand my question. But after a few minutes of rage, she just “made an exception” and booked the upgrade for me.


Interesting, I had a similar experience when trying to upgrade a 3 night midweek stay in summer at Greensprings that should have been 1950 points.  When my voice started elevating in frustration, the CSR said, oh, I can give it to you for 1000 points plus $130 ???   How was that figured???


----------



## DRIless (Apr 25, 2019)

It'd be nice to know the rules/policy.  The problem is that DRI can change the rules/policy at any time, obviously w/o any warning.

The discount policy now says  
For certain resorts, if there is availability 59 days or less, ....

It used to refer to all DRI managed resorts, now it doesn't.  It was explained to me at an owner update that in places like Orlando where there are multiple DRI managed resorts, and only one get discounted, it is because that is the resort where sales percentages are currently going well and they want to drive occupancy there.  All about sales, not about delivering what was promised or sold to current members.


----------



## DRIless (May 4, 2019)

So, as always these mega programs/points clubs rewrite their rules whenever, with no notification or explanation to members.. Internsl memo on April 24th saying no more upgrades at Greensprings.


----------

